# Help me find my windows' manufacturer!



## riskybiz

I am trying to identify the manufacturer of the vynil tilt windows in my house. I need to replace a sash pivot bar and cannot find the part without identifying the manufacturer. The only thing on the window is a paper sticker with a bar code and the below listed numbers and letters. Are you able to tell me how to determine the manufacturer using that information? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


6289-1-8  110651   Do not remove   A007
LMD HNC    52/531  OR  37   1/2x59   1/2
                  \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
                   7239221675
S01005   7                       M3


----------



## glennjanie

Hello RiskyBiz:
Vinyl windows are made by local companies in each town. Your location does not lend to that scenario. You can sometimes look at the metal divider bar inside the insulated glass and find a manufacturer's name.
Glenn


----------



## PHS Don

riskybiz said:


> I am trying to identify the manufacturer of the vynil tilt windows in my house. I need to replace a sash pivot bar and cannot find the part without identifying the manufacturer. The only thing on the window is a paper sticker with a bar code and the below listed numbers and letters. Are you able to tell me how to determine the manufacturer using that information? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 6289-1-8  110651   Do not remove   A007
> LMD HNC    52/531  OR  37   1/2x59   1/2
> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
> 7239221675
> S01005   7                       M3



Your chances of finding the manufacturer are unfortunaltey slim. Although there are several local companies in an area, there are just as many national companies supplied by the lumber yards and supply houses that installers place their orders through. Certainteed, Alcoa, Silverline, Simonton, Winchester, Kensington, are just a couple off the top of my head. However, you can find the sash black locally without the manufacturer. Most manufacturers buy their supports from other companies. It is not uncommon for several companies to have the same balance setup. I would take as good a pic as possible of the sash block and contact your local window shops. The downfall is that in the 20 years I have installed and repaired windows, I have seen several major overhauls in sash balancing systems. Good Luck. A few phone calls and Im sure you will be ok. You may be able to find the manufacturer on the thermal break between the glass, but more often than not, that name, if any, is the manufacturer of the glass pack, and/or thermal stop, especially if it is local.


----------

